# My grow area



## troy (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## troy (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## RNCollins (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice. Do you have mostly Paphs or Phrags?

The cart with the wheels looks handy... You can wheel your plants over to the windows to get more light.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 19, 2015)

Lots of space for more in there! Do you have supplemental light besides the window?


----------



## orchideya (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice area. Very healthy plants too, they obviously like it there.


----------



## Marco (Jul 19, 2015)

Certainly a bunch of happy slippers.


----------



## troy (Jul 19, 2015)

No supplemental light, in the morning there is 3 hours of direct light


----------



## Justin (Jul 19, 2015)

looking good. how do you water them?


----------



## troy (Jul 19, 2015)

I water them in the bathtub


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 19, 2015)

Like the racks on the wall. I have to get me some of those. Looks great Troy.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2015)

You really need to just dedicate the room to orchids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow -- how many hours a week do you spend watering?


----------



## troy (Jul 19, 2015)

Lol.. watering 2 times a week 1/2 ro and well water takes me 10 hours


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 20, 2015)

Now, where is that Armeni White x roth plant?? 
Do you still have it? 
If so, how is it doing?
I want it! hehe


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 20, 2015)

troy said:


> Lol.. watering 2 times a week 1/2 ro and well water takes me 10 hours



I feel your pain.
I do the same.
I move all the plants to the bathroom to water and drain.
I do not water everything on the same day everytime of course since there are pots of different sizes and plants of different sizes and root mass and all that, although watering everybody all on the same day does happen every now and then.
It is a hell and I sometimes feel like throwing them all away. :evil:
but then I feel great once I'm done watering or when I see plants grow and bloom. 

I really want a water proof room where I can just water everything in place, or even better yet, a greenhouse! can only dream as long as I live in the city.
I really need to downsize my collection.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2015)

Hang in there, Happy! I grew orchids inside under lights for nearly 20 years before I was able to get a greenhouse.


----------



## troy (Jul 20, 2015)

It's not that bad, I kind of enjoy it, put music on, get in my zine and water, I water everything twice a week


----------



## troy (Jul 20, 2015)

Zone not zine dammit


----------



## garysan (Nov 10, 2015)

troy said:


> It's not that bad, I kind of enjoy it, put music on, get in my zine and water, I water everything twice a week



I'm the same, I have to bring plants downstairs from spare bedroom to water over the kitchen sink. Put music on in the lounge, chill out and the time passes so easily 

<do this when the wife is out otherwise she will talk and attempt to destroy my zen calm>


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2015)

Lol... I know the feeling!!! except now I no longer reside in that residence and got rid of more than half my collection, by the grace of god and serious signifacant other pursuasion, I'm able to keep 45, I had 160, watering is easier now I have a sink 24 inches away from my grow area


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2015)

Happypaphy, I still have the armeni white x roth, it has just put out 2 new growths, has a pot full of new roots, I repotted it after I moved, it started blooming some months ago and is now put up a bloom sheath, so the wait still resumes.....aaarrrggghhh, I'll post a pic when it blooms though


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 10, 2015)

Down to 45 orchids, is that the number you two have agreed upon or just a current level? 

Your Armeni White x roth must be a really willing bloomer it sounds like, which is great because the flowers were so beautiful!!!
If you ever divide, I would love a piece!


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2015)

I tried dividing it becease it's now a 10 growth plant, It has a stolonous growth I thought would divide but nope, when it does throw off a growth I'll save it for you


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 10, 2015)

These hybrids usually have very tight growing habits, so I could imagine how tough dividing can be!
By the way, if ever, please try bigger than a single division so the recovery would be faster. 

Were the subsequent blooming just as great as the one you posted in the past?


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2015)

It bloomed from 3 growths consecutively, that was the first time it bloomed, 2 per inflourescence, on the first blooming the very first to open the pouch edge had little funk, the 2 bloomings after that were good


----------

